# Meet Dooby!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

ok...........here she is!! *Drum roll*


Meet.........Dooby!!!







































She's 11 weeks old and just perfect!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I am the first person to see Doody! Yay! 

She is so beautiful....you are making me sooo jealous! 
May I just ask, how much did you pay for her? Because I think some people here charge way to much for their hand reared cockatiels.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I paid £50, which really isn't that bad, I got her direct from the breeder. I asked around in various pet stores etc. and they ranged from £60 to £85 per bird, so I don't think that was bad at all.........I suppose now you are going to tell me you could have got me a hand reared all singing all dancing for a tenner. LOL!!! That's usually the way isn't it? ha ha ha


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Dooby is GORGEOUS!!!  Keep those photos coming.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh my. She is soo cute. Gongrats on the new baby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  do you know a hundred percent that she is a girl ?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I'm sure you'll enjoy !!!
PS- I think that is a young boy...


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

D O O B Y ! ! ! ! 

I have no clue why I'm excited. 
It might be all the gorgeousness getting to my head.
Or it could be the name . . . D O O B Y!!.

Yep it's the name. 


She's gorgeous, absolutely beautiful.
All her photos are really amazing.

Also congrats because I had no clue you got a Tiel.

I too go with Aly Dooby is geting yellow around the face, but I'm not sure because I think some females get yellow also on their face.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dooby is cute! 

ummm, Females can have yellow on their face. Wait about 6 months and then look at the the under part of the tail. If it still has that pattern, then its female, if its lost that pattern and then its a male.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> GORGEOUS! I'm sure you'll enjoy !!!
> PS- I think that is a young boy...


 I was thinking that aswell. Who knows but she sure is cute.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You'll probably figure out whether Dooby is in fact a he or a she sooner than 6 months - boys are chatterboxes, and Dooby will probably make that much obvious in a few weeks.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

she/he is cutie, hard to say at this point could go either way alot of people told me my georgie was a male because she had alot of yellow in the face and her cheek spots where bright but she is indeed a female


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well either way, it really doesn't matter, I don't intend to breed. The name Dooby will do for a boy or a girl, although I have to admit, it will be nice to know. At the moment, all I know is she is just plain stupidly tame!! She's just wonderful.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

dooby is so gorgeous


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bea said:


> You'll probably figure out whether Dooby is in fact a he or a she sooner than 6 months - boys are chatterboxes, and Dooby will probably make that much obvious in a few weeks.


oh ya i forgot about he sound thing lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

*Gotta love cockatiels*

I think Dooby is a boy  But you will find out soon enough (for sure in 6 months)


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> oh ya i forgot about he sound thing lol.



Oh dear!! That sounds very ominous! LOL!! Am I going to need earplugs?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh dear!! That sounds very ominous! LOL!! Am I going to need earplugs?


No, but a sense of humour helps. Bailee was singing all through my favourite tv show last night. LOL!! It's funny to hear, and not an unpleasant sound, but there's a time and place for everything!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmm, at the moment we have the occasional whistle. She'll whistle back to me when I whistle to her, but no singing.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Hmmm, at the moment we have the occasional whistle. She'll whistle back to me when I whistle to her, but no singing.


Like Bea said, you'll be able to tell before the six months. Either way, DOOBY is ADORABLE!!! Mine does the normal whistle back to me as well- you'll know if you have a boy though. The reason I said I was leaning towards a boy is because all the yellow. You'll be able to tell soon enough.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

now that I have a male and a female its obvious, georgie is quiet other then her contact calls, Ollie even at 12 wks is constantly chattering and whistling its so funny I wonder what it will be like when he really gets going


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Got male a female here to. When they first came home slush made the most noise. Thenw hen hugs started about a month after you can really tell the difference


----------

